# Dusty's first time in Preferred



## katieanddusty (Feb 9, 2006)

This weekend Dusty and I ran in Novice Preferred. You get to jump one height lower (which for Dusty is 20" instead of 24") but you have to start back in Novice, so that's what we did. He had so much fun  We got 4 Qs with 2 1sts and 2 2nds, so now we just have to get 1 more leg each for our NAP and NJP (and then we won't have to stay at the trial until it's dark like we did this weekend ). Yay happy buddy


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Congratulations to you and Dusty. Way to go!


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

Congrats to you both!! Got any pictures???


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I have no idea what any of that means, but I am so proud of you both!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> I have no idea what any of that means, but I am so proud of you both!


I'm glad I'm not alone.... LOL !!! It sounds really impressive and FUN. Congrats !


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> I'm glad I'm not alone.... LOL !!! It sounds really impressive and FUN. Congrats !


Since she finished his MACH, she could have kept him in Excellent B... but there, he has to jump 24". He's not a super young dog anymore, so in order to allow him to jump a lower height, he has to run in the Preferred Class - which is designed for older dogs, dogs who can't or shouldn't physically jump their traiditional jump height or if their people just don't want them to jump their traiditional height. BUT, when you enter preferred, you go back to Novice as though you've not competed at all. So, he starts from Nov and works his way back up, only now he's jumping 20" instead of 24".

Seems silly that I MACH dog can't just start in Excellent Preferred. Do they have a Preferred MACH?

Glad you had fun today!

-S


----------



## katieanddusty (Feb 9, 2006)

Thanks everyone! No pictures, sorry.

Yeah if you get 20 double-Qs in Preferred you get a PAX which is the Preferred equivalent of MACH. You don't need any points for that one so if we keep competing for a year or so he should get that.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

That's cool that they offer the PAX!  Can you get a PAX-2, etc?


----------



## katieanddusty (Feb 9, 2006)

Yeah, you can get multiples of PAX as well as the Excellent B titles (MXP2, MJP2, etc). It's kind of confusing because the PAX came in later.


----------

